# Chakte Viga (Orange Heart)



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I went to a wood shop a few weeks ago and saw some beautiful wood that they called Orange Heart (chakte viga). I bought a piece and decided to make a bandsaw box out of it. It has a really orange grain to it and I think will be really nice when I finish. I do have to say it is easy to cut, sand etc. however, it will gum up a bandsaw blade and sandpaper quickly. Just wanted to share my experience with this wood in case anyone is thinking about trying some. I'll post some pictures when I finish the bandsaw box.


----------

